# Robin Subaru X17



## BigZ (Jul 23, 2006)

I recently recieved a 6HP Subaru X17 and have been using it on my go-kart, but it's not alot of fun with the govenor kicking in, so I was wondering how wise it would be to remove the govenor?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Not very, nade the engine in short time..... if it doesn't break the connecting rod or float the valves alot..... it'll certainly knock down its lifespan.


----------

